# mind gone



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

my mind feels so gone and not connected to me at all. not even in the slightest, i don't find contentment in anything. i don't get normal feelings like hungur or tiredness really or compassion empathy. this isn't normal. i want to feel normal i want my mind back and life espiacially. this is hell and i would like to come back to life. do you guys also get like no feelings at all. i don't even get scared when watching a movie or sick to my stomach while watching something gross. no reaction at all. nothing. no feeling.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I feel like that sometimes. Some people actually got mad at me because my inability to feel. I didn't comfort them for instance or they told me I was dead-like :? I'm sorry to hear you're experiencing this lack of feelings too. It's all part of dissociation.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

there are too many of these topics.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i know there's a lot of these topics, but i had to let it out cuz it was bothering me actually it bothers me every day.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

thats cause you listen to *silly billys


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Depersonalized said:


> thats cause you listen to *silly billys


Whooooooooa, even if you are kidding, that's a harsh word man. Geeez. I hate that shit. For real. Why would you use that word??? Shit.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

what do you mean cuz i listen to rap. doesn't really make sense. and i don't even use that word, i use to however but not around my african american friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

i doubt that has anything to do wit it


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Depersonalized said:


> thats cause you listen to *silly billys


someone moderate that out please.... that was an ignoranat comment depersonalized.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

who cares if he said *silly billys, big fuckin deal


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I care, becuase its not obvious he's joking


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

j_utah said:


> who cares if he said *silly billys, big flower* deal


Shut the fluck up...you're ignorant too. Racist ass. Get a life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Depersonalized said:


> thats cause you listen to *silly billys


 :roll:

Wait, I could have sworn that someone said all people with DP/DR are intelligent!

Yeah its because LivingHell listens to " *silly billys" , thats the root of all his problems right there. Those damn " *silly billys"! First they come and invade our country, steal our women, anddddddddddddd UNLEASH THAT DEVIL INFLUENCED RAP MUSIC ON OUR YOUTH!

ITS ALL ABOUT GUNS AND VIOLENCE AND HO'S, YES HO'S SHAKIN THEIR ASSES ON MTV!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THOSE DAMN " *silly billys!"

Seriously, give me a f u c k i n break

Again, I thought people on this website were suppose to be intelligent? Infact, I have been called a " ******" ( white *silly billys ) for those of you who don't know, about 90,000000 times on this website. Becuase 1. I " act black" which is technically impossible, because there is no way any human being can act a race or a color, I would have to be some type of Chameleon in order for this to be possible. 2. Because my user name is " SoulBrotha" which actually originates from a song by Pete Rock and CL Smooth and 3. Because I make rap music, But for all of you unaware, Its ok for white kids to LISTEN TO AND HELL EVEN PARTAKE IN RAP MUSIC NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell we have only been doin it since what 3RD BASS in 1992? I think because most of you are stuck in your SIMON AND GAREFUNKEL/ EMO ROCK worlds you judge rap music and probably most urban culture on what you see on MTV and hear on the radio, which to me is pathetic.

I for one enjoy some rock music, and I have some friends who you would consider to be " rock heads" and everything is fine and well.

Its also highly possible for people who live in Urban areas to be very intelligent, yes even " *silly billys".

I mean, I guess I can't blame maybe 75 % of the people on this website, because alot of you are from suburban communities where white people are still the majority. You don't live in culturally diverse areas, which isn't your fault. But your utter ignorance is astonishing.

Im not even black, and Im offended, maybe its BECUASE I WANT TO BE BLACK! OHHHHHHH YES, I WAKE UP EVERYDAY PRAYING TO GOD THAT I WAS BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA

But seriously having grown up around black people my whole life, I have come to love their culture and the " ghetto" culture as well. Yes, thats right people. See now, a ******, would probably be Travis from Suburbia who got into RAP MUSIC roughly 2 years ago because he saw a music video on MTV. He now loves 50 Cent and rides around in his daddies Lexus with the latest G UNIT cd on blast mean mugging his elderly neighbors. His parents just see it as a phase, and in alot of cases it is for these suburban kids. Eventually they switch to Metrosexual clothing, and become fond of the Dave Mathews Band.

Than theres people like me, white kid, living in the city, having friends of various races, playing basketball, going to places like those EVIL PROJECTS that mom warned me about. Hanging out with all of the " *****" and " *******". But Im color blind, So I don't care what race you are. Thats not what determines a persons character. But of course alot of my white peers don't understand.

AND DAMN THAT EVIL SATANTIC RAP MUSIC!

If, someone ever called one of my friends a " *silly billys" and I was present, You would see a normally nice, very kind person, turn very Ignorant and " Ghetto" and proceed to unleash a harsh beatdown on whatever idiot uttered the word " *silly billys"

Racism is horrible, racism should not exist, but because of RETARDS like Depersonalized, its still very present in our society.

I dunno where you come from, But around these parts, You go around saying " ******" chances are you won't make it home to your nice safe Suburban community where all of these CRACKERS spend their parents money on COKE and E pills because they want to rebell.

Its a very sad society

this is a very sad post

Well, I guess I have written enough for now, Im going to go listen to my " ******" music now, or maybe watch some " *silly billys ball" on TV!

Or, I could go listen to some Radiohead and slit my wrists?

oh and by the way, just so you know, If Livinghell is listening to " *silly billys" theres also probably some crackers hes listening to as well

time for my yearly THEY ARE WHITE AND THEY RAP LIST

First we have EL-P, rapper/producer/CEO of Definitive Jux Records ( http://www.definitivejux.net )









He looks real gangsta huh? hahaha

How about some of the originators

3RD BASS









Here we have some more rap pioneers, The Beastie Boys










7L and Esoteric









Copywrite










Cage








outside of the Mental Hospital he once resided in



















Sage Francis


















So livinghell, instead of listening to " *silly billys" you can, listen to White guys act like " *silly billys" , but hey at least they are white!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> j_utah said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he said ******, big flower* deal
> ...


What exactly am i ignorant of ? Stop the bullshit with the racist crap, your a fuckin ****** get over it....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

SoulBrotha said:


> Depersonalized said:
> 
> 
> > thats cause you listen to *silly billys
> ...


Your a fucking ****** too Go eat sh1t and die LAMER.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you J UTAH

Next time Im in Bedstuy Brooklyn with all of my cool black friends, I will die

p.s. Jonny Utah I am very sorry, your mother left your father for a black man, because she wanted to find out for herself if the myth is true!


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

j_utah said:


> kelson12 said:
> 
> 
> > j_utah said:
> ...


Please resort to Soulbro's post you loser.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

KELSON WE ARE ******* MAN!

TIME TO BUST OUT THE SOUTHPOLE AND FUBU CLOTHING, AND OUR FUNKMASTER FLEX LUGZ AND GO HIT UP AMBERS PARTY!

MY DADDY IS GONNA LET ME DRIVE HIS BENZ TONIGHT AND I JUST GOT THE NEW NELLY CD!!!!!!!!!!

KEGSTAND!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> j_utah said:
> 
> 
> > kelson12 said:
> ...


Im not the one trying to act like someone im not. No wonder your depressed lonely and anxious your 2 white **** trying to act hard .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

SoulBrotha said:


> KELSON WE ARE ******* MAN!
> 
> TIME TO BUST OUT THE SOUTHPOLE AND FUBU CLOTHING, AND OUR FUNKMASTER FLEX LUGZ AND GO HIT UP AMBERS PARTY!
> 
> ...


Stop talking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

HELL YEA IM TRYNA ACT HARD

DON'T MAKE ME BUST A CYBER CAP IN YO MELON FOOL!

WE GANGSTA UP ON DPSELFHELP.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAH

this site is slowly becoming a very unfunny joke


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> KELSON WE ARE ******* MAN!
> 
> TIME TO BUST OUT THE SOUTHPOLE AND FUBU CLOTHING, AND OUR FUNKMASTER FLEX LUGZ AND GO HIT UP AMBERS PARTY!
> 
> ...


FLUCKIN HELL YES! CAN I BORROW SOME G-UNIT GEAR???? I JUST GOT SOME NEW LUGZZZZZZ! I HEARD AMBER IS GONNA BE BUMPIN THE NEW D4L CD!!!!! DID I TELL YOU I GOT A GRILL PUT IN AT THE MALL!!!! IT'S LIKE A DISCO BALL!!!! HOPEFULLY WE CAN PLAY SOME BEEEER PONG AND LISTEN TO FRANCHISE BOYZZZZ!


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Someone lock this thread. It's sad that there are racist people still in this world today. Really sad. Grow up ya'll.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> Someone lock this thread. It's sad that there are racist people still in this world today. Really sad. Grow up ya'll.


im in no way racist you moron. I just dont like posers. AYT ?!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

j_utah said:


> kelson12 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone lock this thread. It's sad that there are racist people still in this world today. Really sad. Grow up ya'll.
> ...


J Utah, so you don't like yourself correct?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

KELSON, we have to stop man, this is J UTAHS entertainment for the night

he has no friends, no girl, no life thus he will continue to make ignorant comments in an attempt to anger us............

We are feeding his fire


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Lock the thread and throw away the key


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

SoulBrotha said:


> KELSON, we have to stop man, this is J UTAHS entertainment for the night
> 
> he has no friends, no girl, no life thus he will continue to make ignorant comments in an attempt to anger us............
> 
> We are feeding his fire


Me>You


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Thread locked.

I tried to replace all the offending words but i'm on dialup and don't have the patience to go through each one individually. Rev obviously hasn't mollified that word as he probably thought that no one would be insensitive enough to use it.

Everyone: Please refrain from using that word and any derivation thereof on here. Even if it is said in jest...it's a public forum and a lot of people take offence to that...especially black people, i would imagine.


----------

